# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ειμαί Ηλεκτρολογός και ψαχνω δουλεια σε εγκαταστατη-Εργο στη ΒΙΟ-ζωνη Αθηνας-Χαλκιδα

## Panagiotis1988

Γεία Σας ψαχνω δουλεία  να δουλεψώ σε εγκαταστάτη ηελκτρολογό η εργολαβό ηλεκτρολογό σε εργοστασιό η εργολαβία στης περιοχές Χαλκιδα κοντά χαλκίδα οινοφύτα σχηματαρί  , εχώ τελιωσή Ιεκ θερμουδραύλικος και πειρά και τη πιστοποίηση και Ηλεκτρολογογός Επας και εχω βγαλη και την αδεία Α,Γ,Δ ειναί αναγκη βοηθιστέ με εχω φταση σε μεγαλή ηλικία και δεν θα με περνουνέ για βοηθο μαζευω ενσυμά για να γινω εγκαταστατής εχω χαση 2 χρονια επιδή πηγα ενιαίο λυκείο  και 2 χρονιες πριν παω ιεκ και 1 χρονο απο το στρατο και 1 ανεργός ειμαί πισώ 6 χρονία ειχα βρη δουλεία σε ενα κεινωφελες προγραμά απο το οαεδ και ειχα δουλεψεί με 3 διαφορετικούς τεχνίτες αυτή τη στιγμή εχω προυπηρεσιά 16 μηνές με εχει φαεί η στεναχωρια γιατη περνουνε ατομα χωρης να εχουνε βγαλη σχολή και δεν περνουνέ εμενα θελω δουλεια νομιμη εστω με χαμηλή αποδοχη χρήματων μπορη το αφεντικό να επιδοτηθή απο το Οαεδ και να του πληρωνετέ απο το Οεδ μεγαλο ποσοστο απο αυτά που θα μου δινή

----------


## mikemtb

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα φίλε μου.....

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## Panagiotis1988

Εχώ διπλώμα ερασιτεχνικό Β' και εχω τελιώση Θερμουδραυλικός σε Ιεκ εδωσα φετος εξετάσης της περασά

----------

